# Favorite place to buy Halloween candy?



## doom_buggy_junkie (Jul 27, 2010)

Where's your favorite place to buy Halloween candy, either online or actual brick-and-mortar stores? I ask because I'm wanting to do a candy bar/buffet this year at my party, and was wondering if anyone had any suggestions on where to buy my candy. I know that I can just go into any Target or Walmart and buy candy, but I was wondering about more specialty-type candy, stuff you can only get around Halloween. Any suggestions?


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

I noticed last night @ Big Lots, they have large bags of candy (snickers / M&M's type mix) for like 7.50 per bag and it was a big bag. Today they have 20% off your entire purchase so that would really be a great deal! Otherwise, I have found in the past my best deals have been at Sams Club, BJ's (they put coupons out each yr) and Amazon. Last yr I think Walgreens put their full size candy bars for a great price and I bought tons of them. I hope they do that again this yr! If you are looking to buy candy all the the same colors, etc Candy Warehouse has a big selection.


----------



## xrockonx911 (Jul 28, 2010)

In my area- central PA- we have a few discount grocery stores called Surplus Outlets- they have a very large selection of cheap candy- usually themed candies... the only draw back is that they are close to a year old! However they have bags upon bags of Halloween related candy from last year's surplus. 

Probably won't help in your neck of the woods... but... thought I'd mention it.


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

Our regular, full price grocery stores, as well as Walgreens, CVS, and Target, always do Buy 1 Get 1 free on select brand-name candy. This is almost always a better deal than anything (Sam's, Costco, etc) except _maybe_ the dollar stores. Even then Dollar Tree sells many things for $1 that are $0.88 at Walmart or Walgreens. It may not always be the candy you _really_ wanted, but wait for the clearance for that anyway! Also if you wait until Halloween season the candy will have Halloween prints on them.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

I got my 6 packs of b1g1 full sizers of snickers, milky ways and 3 musketeers at Publix a month or so before Halloween. There was another flavor but I didnt get those and I dont remember what it was. Keep an eye out, you can also look online for your area sales on their website if you dont get the fliers. 

I found the best bang for the buck at Walmart the dip stixx candies. Colorful and different. There were other candies priced well for the size and amount per package, just look at the labels for quantities and compare pricing per piece. That way you can decide what to buy instead of those crappy jumbo bags that has %75 tiny bubble gums in them.


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen (Jul 23, 2007)

www.oriental.com Oriental Trading has great deals on candy AND toys!!


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

sams and walmart for me. I try to use coupons at walmart and walgreens, but for the candy buffet and the large amount I need, sams seems to be the best deal...depends on the candy you want. I got my Reeses Pieces there...Bubble Gum from the Dollar Tree (they carry PAL Bubble Gum, just a different name) Twizzlers at Walmart...


----------



## spookylady (Sep 21, 2009)

halloweenscreamqueen said:


> www.oriental.com Oriental Trading has great deals on candy AND toys!!



Thats where I bought candy last year for my candy bar. I also bought a lot from iparty. I plan on buying at both places again this year! GL


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

spookylady said:


> Thats where I bought candy last year for my candy bar. I also bought a lot from iparty. I plan on buying at both places again this year! GL


I bought an awesome cauldron at iparty online a couple of years ago but last time I looked they weren't selling online anymore. I hate that because I had just discovered them! I see they've added costumes online now but nothing else. Wish we had one here around Charlotte.


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Because there are two large universities nearby, the big box stores do back-to-dorm specials, and that always includes candy/snacks. Usually stock up then, and then buy fill-in bags throughout the months until Halloween when things are on special.


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

Did I mention that I bought 8 large skull pinata's from Costume Express a few months ago on clearance? I am going to use them as centerpieces for my son's halloween/birthday party and then give them out as prizes. Anyway- dare I say I filled them all with Easter candy I got on sale for 75% off after Easter. Talk about a good deal! LOL


----------



## BewitchingHalloween (Aug 18, 2010)

doom_buggy_junkie said:


> Where's your favorite place to buy Halloween candy, either online or actual brick-and-mortar stores? I ask because I'm wanting to do a candy bar/buffet this year at my party, and was wondering if anyone had any suggestions on where to buy my candy. I know that I can just go into any Target or Walmart and buy candy, but I was wondering about more specialty-type candy, stuff you can only get around Halloween. Any suggestions?


I don't have any suggestions w the candy but I was browsing a blog and they had some good pics of this candy bar ..it's a little glitzy  but could def get the ideas flowing!

http://www.hostessblog.com/2009/10/...ng-halloween-part-1-cocktail-party-candy-bar/


----------



## spookylady (Sep 21, 2009)

BewitchingHalloween said:


> I don't have any suggestions w the candy but I was browsing a blog and they had some good pics of this candy bar ..it's a little glitzy  but could def get the ideas flowing!
> 
> http://www.hostessblog.com/2009/10/...ng-halloween-part-1-cocktail-party-candy-bar/




oh wow! pretty! it got my halloween motor running!


----------



## doom_buggy_junkie (Jul 27, 2010)

BewitchingHalloween said:


> I don't have any suggestions w the candy but I was browsing a blog and they had some good pics of this candy bar ..it's a little glitzy  but could def get the ideas flowing!
> 
> http://www.hostessblog.com/2009/10/...ng-halloween-part-1-cocktail-party-candy-bar/


LOVE that, thanks so much for sharing!!


----------



## TrickRTreater (Mar 24, 2011)

Anywhere that has it.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Just came across this site. I've never ordered from them, but I'm thinking I will this year. 
http://www.candy.com/Halloween-Candy_c_62.html


----------

